# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Вечный Мечтатель

## Света

Жил был Вечный Мечтатель. И все у него складывалось как-то не так, все его любили-но никто не хотел быть рядом с ним по-настоящему..
Никто не хотел оставаться с его Миром один на один.
А мир его был прекрасен.
Состоял он из тонкого льда и веселой зеленой травы, из осколков звезд и радостных воздушных шариков, из чужих мечт и небесных закатов.
Вечный Мечтатель любил смотреть сны.
Со временем он стал попадать в один и тот же сон постоянно-закат, легкие снежинки кружат в маревном воздухе, веселое солнышко последними лучами успешно лижет ресницы и теплый ветерок гладит лицо.
Он очень любил этот сон.
В мире того сна всегда было тепло и солнечно, и легкие облачка скользили по небу.
Яркие краски заполняли его своей многообразностью и там шел синий снег.
Иногда Мечтателя окружали смешливые и ласковые голубые и розовые ленты.Они кружили вокруг него и смеялись,они оплетали его руки и тело и ему было хорошо с ними.
В некоторые дни, особенно на закате этих дней, там шел снег-снежинки мягко падали ему на ладони и долго не таяли, хоть и были они очень холодными и мягко-колючими-в общем такими, какими и должны быть НАСТОЯЩИЕ снежинки!
Однажды в его сне появилась девушка-и он полюбил ее.
Полюбил так сильно,чисто и беззаветно,что каждое пробуждение для него стало кошмаром...
Она была среднего росто и среднего телосложения, волосы доходили до плеч, курносый носик,ясные сине-зеленые глаза и постоянный цветочек в волосах.
Она любила смеяться и расспрашивать Мечтателя о том мире, откуда он пришел.
Он рассказывал ей о реках, морях, лесах и закатах...А она все слушала и слушала его...
Когда он начал рассказывать ей о городах и скверах-как они завораживают в ночи-она долго молчала, а потом говорила, что тоже хочет это увидеть...
А Мечтатель, проснувшись, начинал искать ее-в толпе, на экране и в журналах-хоть где-то...И пару раз ему грезилось, что вот-еще шаг и он притронется к ее плечу,но..он окрикивал очередную девушку и как только та поворачивалась-Мечтатель понимал, что это не она...
Так пролетали годы...
И вот однажды Она заметила на его висках седину...
Она умоляла его остаться с ней-говорила, что ему только хуже и хуже с каждым днем, и что в том, злом и жестоком мире ему не прожить...
Через пару лет он скончался...
На похороны Мечтателя пришло мало людей-и то были его сослуживцы, с которыми он никогда не дружил...
Но была в толпе и девушка среднего роста,среднего телосложения...
Ее волосы не блестели, как в в снах Мечтателя,лучистые глаза опухли от слез, а курносый носик был красен...
Она положила на его могилу маленькую снежинку, из тонкого стекла...
Она ушла через месяц после него...
И они вновь встретились-там, в Мире Мечтателя...
Они и до сих пор там, и все так же любят друг-друга...
Если вам когда-то приснится сон,где в жару, на закате тихо падают на лицо и траву пушистые колючие снежинки-обернитесь...И вы увидите как к вам шагают Мечтатель и его Мечта...

----------


## Unity

Потрясающе, великолепно!.. 
Хотелось бы прочесть что-то ещё, принадлежащее Вашему перу!..)

----------


## Мара

Эта история цепляет, вот вроде бы все так просто, даже наивно. Но вместе с тем так невероятно красиво и трогательно...мне очень понравилось, и последние строки просто великолепны.
Я сохраню в себе этот образ - мечтатель и его мечта...

----------

